# Entertainer fine dining



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone have the entertainer fine dining book?
Contemplating whether to buy it, already have the family one.
Does it include any offers for brunches that can be used on a Friday?
Thanks


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

the "significant" brunch places didnt really have anything on the fine dining book.

although IMHO, its worth it ... i.e. Ruth Chris', Meat Company, Nobu, etc ... 

for more info ... The Entertainer .... should have a search mechanism that would let u see which is in which book ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it Ruth Chris or Chris Ruth?!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] Walk has a Fine Dining you can look at before buying. I don't rate it, most of the vouchers are Buy a Main Course, get a Free Desert not 2 for 1's.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ruth's Chris homie ... 

for some reason I prefer them way way the heck over Morton's ... flame on!



Moe78 said:


> Is it Ruth Chris or Chris Ruth?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have to say I haven't had a better steak in a long, long time! Nothing worse than sub-par meat


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Perhaps you should organize a churasscaria event, homie ...

I think they do one at the JBR Hilton Monday nights ..



Moe78 said:


> Have to say I haven't had a better steak in a long, long time! Nothing worse than sub-par meat


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well most people aren't keen on doing much during the weekdays but there are feelers going out for some upcoming events. Whether they'll happen is another thing!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

I;m not sure who told you the vouchers were "buy 1 main course get a dessert free"

They must not know how to read.

All of the coupons in the family and fine dining Entertainer books are buy something get teh same thing free.

Buy one brunch, get one brunch free (more of these in the blue books than the fine dining)
Buy one main course, get one main course free
Buy one ice cream, get one ice cream free.

We saved TWELVE HUNDRED DIRHAMS with a party of 7 and 3 fine dining coupons at Nobu on Thursday night. We opted for the tasting menu - 9 courses - worth more than what we spent it was so good. But the fact that we spend THREE HUNDRED DIRHAMS on the book and saved twelve hundys....its a big save!

And its called Rush's Chris - apostrophe s because (in a nutshell) there was Chris Steak House in Louisana, USA and some lady name Ruth purchased it.hense the posessive " 's" after Ruth.


The books are worth it 100%. The family entertainer book (blue) also has buy 1 ticket get 1 free for ski dubai, ifly dubai, golf, the mews, etc.

the only issues we have is with sushi. because the sushi places view main course as a hot meal, not sushi. stil makes the book worth it!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I second Andrea's vote of confidence for the Entertainer Fine Dining. It is quite worth it - two meals out for my wife and I have paid back the price of the book (we would have normally went out for meals anyways!).

I also have the Entertainer Travel edition. I won it for free at an event. Realistically, its not worth the money for the majority of it - even though I could see using a couple of the buyonegetone coupons to get a deal. Most are just % off a night stay and they give you a free breakfast in the morning. I've ended up giving away coupons for friends/associates staying in Dubai.

-md000/mike


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is Golf covered in any of the books?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> Is Golf covered in any of the books?


YUP! Emirates and arabian ranches im 100% sure of but i know ive seen more in the book.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

It's definetly worth the money. There's also a voucher for a free bottle of wine at selected restaurants so you'll get a free meal & bottle of wine...... book paid for!!!

And for the record...... Ruth's Chris steakhouse is the best steak i've ever tasted!!!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

JPC said:


> And for the record...... Ruth's Chris steakhouse is the best steak i've ever tasted!!!!


You need to get out more  or at least to America, where they grow steak


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Elphaba posted a link to an excellent offer my the national a couple of months ago. You subscribe for delivery if the national for a year at a cost of aed 300 and get an entertainer of you choice for free. I jumped at it as the entertainer books alone cost more than aed 300. 

Worth looking into whether the offer's still going as I'm very happy about the effectively free paper delveries plus saving on paying for the book


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

The offer expired feb 6th. regardless its still worth it. we are going to buy a new book in a few months because we blew through all our ice cream coupons already 

Where is the free bottle of wine voucher? Reading about that made me drool!

We use a coupon for Mir Amin the Lebanese seafood restaurant next to the mexican place at the dubai marina. got a seafood platter (98 dirhams) and lobster (105 or 125 dirhams i forget)

regardless....we only paid for the lobster


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Buy the book. Its one of the best things my roommate and I have done. We've already used up about 17 coupons in about 4 weeks and have saved a lot of money... of course, dining out is still expensive but if you're into that sort of thing like I am, you will not regret it. Not to mention the coupons are mostly for nice, 5-star places with excellent dishes and can be used anytime, so you dont have to worry about being forced to have that nice dinner on a Monday night or something ridiculous like that. 

We dine out roughly 3-4 times per week though... so if you're the type that wants to have a fancy dinner once a month, book might not be worth it for you. I guess thats the balance. Spend 300 AED now and get your money's worth or have the darned thing sitting on a bookshelf collecting dust? 

@ Andrea: I wish Buddha Bar had coupons in there for their sushi...heh, but at least they included Karma Kafe... which is also owned by the same group. If you like Mexican food, try Maya... Its one of my top 3 favorite restaurants in Dubai. The food is absolutely excellent, especially the short ribs dish. Oh, also check out Saffron at the Atlantis! Its an all you can eat Buffet 2 x 1. I was truly happy to see all you can eat lobster tail and crab. Thats just insane...


----------

